# Holidays from Cork on a Thursday



## g1g (22 Aug 2008)

Hi,

does anyone know which packages go out on Thursday from Cork. Can find Majorca with Budget but thought there were more.

Thanks!


----------



## miselemeas (22 Aug 2008)

The Algarve leaving Cork on Thursday 4 September
[broken link removed]

Sunway do holidays from Cork
http://www.sunway.ie/?n=t&__utma=1.2883384421190750700.1219407426.1219407426.1219407426.1&__utmb=1.9.10.1219407426&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1219407426.1.1.utmcsr=sunway.ie|utmccn=(referral)|utmcmd=referral|utmcct=/&__utmv=-&__utmk=51301033

Falcon do holidays from Cork also
http://www.sunway.ie/?n=t&__utma=1.2883384421190750700.1219407426.1219407426.1219407426.1&__utmb=1.9.10.1219407426&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1219407426.1.1.utmcsr=sunway.ie|utmccn=(referral)|utmcmd=referral|utmcct=/&__utmv=-&__utmk=51301033

letsgotravel.ie have Cork departures


----------

